# Son Of A B****



## dscout (Apr 25, 2012)

Well I got barbed by a damn catfish for the first time today. IT SUCKS...
The wife had to drive the family home, and I went to urgent care so the lady could give me a band aid, and some antibiotics. I surely wont kick a catfish back into the water again. lol


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

It will throb a while. Anti septic right away then soak in warm saltwater. Hotter the better. Get a tetnius shot this week if you havent had one in 2 years. 

It has happened to us all at one point or another


----------



## dscout (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Treat a hard head cat like a sting ray.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Catfish are no laughing matter. Some people think they are no big deal. NOT Be safe and keep it clean.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Soak in water over 105 degrees for as long as you can _as soon as possible after getting stuck _(not so hot you wold scald your skin, of course.) 

And that's not an old wives tale .... there's science behind it - breaks down the toxin - look it up if you don't believe.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Try to use pliers when putting them back into the water. Never kick one nor leave one out on the beach or dock to have somebody else step on one.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Pee on it and it will be ok....


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I was always told to take the slime off the catfishes belly and put it on wherethe bard stuck u has always helped me but could also be all in my head


----------



## dscout (Apr 25, 2012)

WhyMe said:


> Try to use pliers when putting them back into the water. Never kick one nor leave one out on the beach or dock to have somebody else step on one.
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


Yeah that's what I usually do but I tried the ole slide my foot under and flop it into the water just this once oops lol


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I heard of the pee method and the slim. I don't know if they work. For sure get that T Shot.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Hate to hear that man!!! I got gigged this winter and the pain was awful!!!! Couldn't believe it hurt so Freakin bad. Hope it gets better soon!!


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

SLIM WORKS! At least til you can get to hot water. Slim has save several trips for me, twice this month, that is all I used within an hour all but forgotten.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

WhyMe said:


> I heard of the pee method and the slim. I don't know if they work. For sure get that T Shot.
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


I have used the slim dozens of times and it has seemed to help me but like I said it could be all in my head. Me and catfish don't get along to well


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I got stuck bad a few years back in south La. Slime didn't do anything for me. I didn't think to pee on my hand. Water as hot as I could tolerate worked like a champ until I pulled my hand out of the water. I didn't get a chance to get to a doctor, I was running late and had to drive back to FL. 3 hour drive with part of a barb in your hand is not recommended. I have a very high pain tolerance and I would describe it as excruciating. Sorry to hear it was your time. Get some antibiotics.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Hot water, antibiotic and a motrin for swelling.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Been there done that, and BLEACH is the ticket.
Fishing back waters in coastal Mississippi as a teenager and got it good in the soft part of the back of my hand between fore finger and thumb.
A local grabbed the catfish and jerked it to remove the barb, then he pulled out a small bottle and just poured bleach on it,......instantly gone.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

The cat fish's slime is an antidote, but you have to apply it immediately. ..it seriously will make the difference between the pain from being punctured or being punctured and infected...huge difference. ..always worked for me...


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

THE SLIME IS A MIRACLE CURE! Got careless when dehooking one a couple of weeks ago and he jabbed me right in the finger, shallow wound but it hurt! Was bleeding like mad as well, ForeverFishing told me to rub the wound on his belly and I thought wth, why not, gave it a shot and within 5 minutes there was 0 pain and it had stopped bleeding!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I dont understand the tetanus shot. Maybe a rabi shot. LOL!!

Yep slime.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

After my experience with one 2 years ago, I just cut the hook off. I got hit after I already had one on the boga, and I was using pliers. Not worth the pain of trying to get one off. Took me 2 hours of hot water just to dull the pain to a tolerable level. To say I despise them would be an understatement...


----------



## torreyislandkid (Sep 11, 2012)

When I was a young lad of about 13 my Dad was out of work for about 6 months. Every weekend and all summer we fished for Catfish down in South Florida to sell for income. I got stuck more than a few times. When that happened we would open a cigarette and make a poultice and put it on the wound . The tobacco would draw the poison out. I know in todays world cigs are a bad thing but it sure worked for them catfish. Also it helps to know how to hold one and not get stuck.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

dscout said:


> Yeah that's what I usually do but I tried the ole slide my foot under and flop it into the water just this once oops lol


That catfish, nearly dead,is still smarter than you or me both...

No offense. I learned the same way you did, 50 years ago, through an old sneaker.

Jim,


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

I had one get me in the upper leg one time all the way down in fort morgan point! Jesus.. Took me to my knees


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

I took your advice and pee'd on the catfish, it didn't seem to help.:whistling:


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

gulfbreezetom said:


> i took your advice and pee'd on the catfish, it didn't seem to help.:whistling:


lol


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I used to work on my uncles shrimp boat- got jabbed ????? times.... Just rubbed his belly on the spot and kept on working. 
Got a big ones barb broke off in my toe years later on a surf fishing trip, all I can say is Dang!!!!! Went to the ER to get it out. It's on a knecklace now. Figured I paid for it and then some! Just goes to show, even the experienced can get it!


----------



## JWeeks (Aug 14, 2013)

WhyMe said:


> Try to use pliers when putting them back into the water. Never kick one nor leave one out on the beach or dock to have somebody else step on one.
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


TRUTH! Some guy left one on the beach one night and I didn't see it while walking with my wife. I got stuck in the bed of my big toe nail. Even broke off a piece of the barb in my skin. It sucked!


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

jaster said:


> It will throb a while. Anti septic right away then soak in warm saltwater. Hotter the better. Get a tetnius shot this week if you havent had one in 2 years.
> 
> It has happened to us all at one point or another


I actually went in for a shot a few weeks ago after catching a nail in my foot. The RN informed me that this shot will actually not help me at all for this incident. She said if you've had one years ago, maybe even as an infant, that would be my defense for this case. At any rate, now I'm full-up for future incidents!
Get one now if you haven't had one in the last 5-7 years or whatever they recommend.


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Back a couple of years ago, I got stuck in the meat of my hand beside my thumb and thought I was going to die. I have been stuck a few hundred times by freshwater catfish and keep on fishin, but I had only heard saltwater catfish were poisonous and I knew that this hurt 10Xs as bad as the freshwater friends, so on the itnernet I went, and found the hot water trick. Worked I guess, an hour later. Thought I was going to have to get the wife to take me to the ER because I had read enough to be dangerous! 

Now they are not touched - just with pliers!

Mess up my fishin and hurt like a B****


----------



## dscout (Apr 25, 2012)

I surely appreciate all of you helping out with your remedies. Hopefully there wont be a next time.


----------

